# Librax and Pregnancy



## quite nervous (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all.This is my first time using the bulletin board and I'm really hoping someone out there has some advice.My husband and I would like to start a family. I have IBS and it has been controlled extremely well (knock on wood) by taking Librax before meals.My doctor has advised that the drug is a pregnancy class C and should be avoided not only during the pregnancy but also while trying to concieve.Is there anyone who has used this medication during their pregnancy? I am considering that children may not be an option because I am so terribly afraid of stopping the use of the drug.Thanks to all.


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hello,I posted a new message a few mins ago regarding Librax. I have been on it for 2 years, and I am very worried to go off it, however....First off you need to tell your doc that you need to go off those meds soon, and remember to tell him to take you off slowly by giving you less and less dosages. See for me, some nights i can get away without taking them, and im ok in the am.But you will be going off them for good, hrum, if i were you i would contact my doc, see what he could tell me, make sure that he is warm and understanding you dont want a doc who doesnt have time for your important questions. Also, there are many natural pills that you can take to help with the pain. Also, try yoga or excerise and walk, drink lots of water and do not eat fatty foods, start eating blan foods and then build your torerlance up.Hun, do not give up on trying to have a baby, remember Librax is habit forming, so maybe your mind is scared to go off it, but your heart wants to have a baby!There are sooo many options that can help you, message me if you have more questions!Melissa


----------

